
Show HN: ThisCouldBeMobile.com – make other people's sites responsive - mapmeld
As a front-end developer, when I see a website that doesn&#x27;t look right on my phone, I think about how I would fix it. If it&#x27;s something I&#x27;d use, such as a restaurant menu, I send their team a stylesheet which could fix it, but it&#x27;s a really awkward e-mail (&quot;hey, you should add this file to your website for me!&quot;)  So I made a simple website that demos what their site will look like with this CSS file.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ThisCouldBeMobile.com&#x2F;and&#x2F;awesome&#x2F;1<p>On desktop: side-by-side comparison of mobile-sized iframes, link to syntax-highlighted CSS file<p>On mobile: fixed toolbar with two views (original and edited)<p>Make your own http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ThisCouldBeMobile.com&#x2F;
======
lixon
wonderful

